# replacement escape door



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

www.[B]salvaged[/B]irect.com/asp/viewitem.asp?itemid=652162 · Cached page

www.[B]salvage[/B]carsforsale.biz/*salvage*-*trailers*-sale-rv · Cached page

www.[B]salvage[/B]auto.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/yp_main.html?catid=30 · Cached page

I typed in salvage yards for horse trailers and these were the ones showing first, although there were many more.

And if you will look in Yellow Pages in phone books, and call a couple of auto salvage yards and tell them what you are needing? They will, if not really busy right then, direct you to the right places to look.

I know Sikeston MO has a huge farm tractor and machinery salvage yard, and they may have horse trailers too, haven't looked for them, so not sure.

And if you call a trailer sale place, they may have ideas too.

And, if you know brand of trailer, search for something like "
Circle M salvage trailer for parts" or "parts for horse trailers at salvage yards.

And all of the salvage yards I have ever dealt with, will have in place a search feature, so they just enter what someone is looking for, and bingo, there it is, may have to go get, or may be a deal where you can get it sent to you.

They also do that for people too.

Hope that helps you.


----------



## equuleus indus (Jan 12, 2011)

thank you so much for the info!


----------

